# best examples of a Redemptive Historical Hermeneutic?



## thistle93 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Looking for some of the best books that either explain how to preach with a redemptive historical hermeneutic or books that use a redemptive historical hermeneutic. 

Also what is greatest difference between redemptive historical hermeneutic and grammatical historical hermeneutic (which seems to be predominate in evangelicalism)? 


Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 20, 2013)

Matthew,

Some suggestions:

Books by Graeme Goldsworthy (i.e. Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture), Sidney Greidanus (i.e. The Modern Preacher and the Ancient Text), C. Trimp (Preaching and the History of Salvation), and Dennis Johnson (Him We Proclaim).

A good example illustrating the r-h hermeneutic from a Dutch Reformed background would be M. B. Van't Veer's My God is Yahweh. The book is out of print, but you might be able to find used copies through abebooks.com or something like that. S. G. De Graaf's four volume Promise and Deliverance is also worthwhile.  You can find De Graaf here for free as .pdf files.

Hope that helps get you started!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 20, 2013)

To address your first question, I would second what Rev. Brednehof said above and add to the list David Murray's new book: _Jesus on Every Page_ (you can find the website here with more info: Jesus on Every Page : Dr. David Murray) Much of Ed Clowney's work, and of course, anything by Vos or Ridderbos. If you'd like to absorb more about redemptive historical preaching there is a great podcast here: http://reformedforum.org/podcasts/ctc8/ (and this sight has many more like it on the same topic if you do a simple search).

To address your second question (re: the relationship between Redemptive-Historical and historical-grammatical methods) my brief answer is that they are complementary. I've attached a brief paper I've written about Redemptive-historical preaching and I touch on this topic there (skip to page five).  

View attachment Research Paper.doc


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 20, 2013)

You might also find this helpful: http://reformedforum.org/category/series/vos-group/


----------



## Jack K (Dec 20, 2013)

For sermon examples, I like Greidanus' _Preaching Christ From Genesis_ and Dennis Johnson's _Heralds of the King_ very much. Both give an explanation of how the preacher developed each sermon, followed the sermon itself. Greidanus' book was a great help when I taught through Genesis last year, even though I was teaching elementary kids rather than preaching sermons. I imagine his newer book of sermons from Daniel is also good, though I don't have it.

Clowney's _Preaching Christ in All of Scripture_ and _The Unfolding Mystery_ are also really collections of sermons, although without as much explanation. Clowney was a master of this type of sermon.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Dec 21, 2013)

Greidanus and Bryan Chapell, Christ Centered Preaching.


----------



## KMK (Dec 21, 2013)

Jack K said:


> Clowney's Preaching Christ in All of Scripture and The Unfolding Mystery are also really collections of sermons, although without as much explanation. Clowney was a master of this type of sermon.



Agreed. There is a great deal of audio on Clowney's Sermonaudio page.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 22, 2013)

On monergism Art Azurdia's (Who I admire) profile says "Christocentric hermeneutic" forgive my ignorance but is this in the categories you are talking about now? Or in a different category of theology? I just always assumed that all our theology should be Christocentric. (And as Spurgeon preached; cruciocentric as well.)


----------

